# how do I find my harddrives?

## XrateR

hello,

I have a problem finding my ide drivers. I have my OS on a SATA and then I also have 2 ide drivers.

I can see and use them in windows, but I can't find them in linux. But the only way I have tried is to

typ #fdisk /dev/hda .. b .. c .. and so on. But I can't find them. So now I wonder if there is some

program in portage that can detect all things in the computer. Some thing like Sisoft sandra to windows.

For example.Last edited by XrateR on Thu Mar 23, 2006 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrismortimore

"lspci" will show you what IDE chipset you have

----------

## XrateR

yes I know, but it was not what I was looking after.

I think I know what you think but, yes I have the support for right chipset in my kernel.

I have look at it now and all things in my kernel seems right.

----------

## chrismortimore

Hmm... So you just cannot find your hard drive nodes in /dev?  Set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc and reboot.  That'll remove all nodes for things you don't actually have and you'll see what hard drive nodes have been detected.

----------

## XrateR

I can now see only one and that is hdb. But I can't mount it.

```
zerox ~ # ls /dev/ | grep hd

hdb

zerox ~ # mount /dev/hdb /mnt/hdb/

mount: No medium found

zerox ~ #

```

----------

## chrismortimore

I'm gonna presume its a CD/DVD drive of some form then.  Check it has a disc is the first thing I can think of... Make sure you have support for it in your kernel.  Check your ribbon cables perhaps, I knackered one of mine and my DVD writer stopped working because of it.

----------

## XrateR

The kernel seems to be okey and the disks works in windows.

So I don't know what it can be. But here is some more info:

```
zerox ~ # lspci | grep IDE

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 04)

zerox ~ #     

from /usr/src/linux/.config

---------------------------

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

---------------------------

```

Last edited by XrateR on Tue Mar 21, 2006 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrismortimore

Hmm.. Does "hdparm /dev/hdb" give you anything?  Can you do something like "dd if=/dev/hdb of=test.img" and get a dump of the disk in the drive?  I'm kinda running out of ideas, can you tell?  :Razz: 

----------

## neylitalo

I'm guessing your SATA drive will be /dev/sdx - try that.

And make sure your BIOS can detect the drives.

----------

## XrateR

the true is that I can't see the disks in my bios. But that have I never done. Why do I not know

but in windows I can see them and do what ever I want with them.

----------

## jschellhaass

Does dmesg show anything?

jeff

----------

## XrateR

I know this is much but I didn't know if grep ide was the only thing

that was importent.

```
zerox ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 (root@zerox) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 22 00:35:37 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5a60

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                ) @ 0x000f75f0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff76c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7600

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo_2 ro root=804 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 3399.501 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 901400k/917504k available (3449k kernel code, 15676k reserved, 1040k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6808.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=13616769)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 03

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6798.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=13597131)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (13606.95 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1514k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xfbad0, last bus=3

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: b0000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-500fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d3000000-d30fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1143052104.604:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G70 Board - p317h2  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d4f0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd526, set palette = c00cd590

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xb0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (0 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd2003000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:11:09:CA:C1:DB

tg3.c:v3.47 (Dec 28, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:11:09:ca:c1:dc

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380817AS        Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:03:03.0, from 11 to 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[d2002000-d20027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0xd3104000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x0000e300

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000e000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000e100

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e200

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc0000781493]

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

zerox ~ # 

```

----------

## LinuxLoader

fdisk -l  will show u all drives on the mashine ( if needed modules are compiled or loaded)

i think that your drive is sata 

cfdisk /dev/sda to see all

mount /dev/sda* /path/mount/point for * use 1 or how u format the device[/code]

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xF000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST380817AS        Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 

```

----------

## XrateR

one more thing, after I change some things in my BIOS. So can I now see the drivers.

But this is what happen then I trie to mount and open them with fdisk:

```
zerox ~ # ls /dev | grep hd

hdb

hdd

zerox ~ # mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/hdd

mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist

zerox ~ # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb

mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist

zerox ~ # fdisk /dev/hdd

Unable to open /dev/hdd

zerox ~ # fdisk /dev/hdb

Unable to open /dev/hdb

zerox ~ #

```

----------

## jschellhaass

After making the BIOS change does dmesg show anything different? grep ide should be fine.

jeff

----------

## XrateR

no I don't think so. What I know it look like before. no changes.

----------

## jschellhaass

It's skipping the probe of ide0 because the port(s) are already in use.

```
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe 
```

jeff

----------

## XrateR

How can it already be in use? and how can I fix it?

I do not know much about what to do with a ide port

that already is in use.

----------

## jschellhaass

If you can boot windows you can look at Device Manager - IDE ATA ATAPI Controllers and check the properties of the listed devices or you can run  winmsd - Hardware Resources - I/O and see what is using those ports.

jeff

----------

## XrateR

I have done that now. But I did not see anything of intrest.

All I notice was that all ports was different.

----------

## XrateR

I can now find them on a livecd so I gues it is some thing in the kernel.

That I need to fix. I will look on it now and see if I can fix it.

----------

